# What can I keep in my 20 gallon aquarium



## nazface (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got a 76 litre (20 gallon) aquarium which was once used to hold fish but is now lying empty in my room. I know a lot of amphibians/reptiles need proper vivariums or some sort of ventilation system, but does anyone have any suggestions for how I can set it up for a reptile or amphibian and what I can put in it? Being a student in London, cheaper solutions appeal to me but I am happy to spend time maintaining the revamped aquarium.
Thanks


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

you can leave the lid off that will make more ventilation


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

put a small fan i it, we kept our beardies in one and it was fine the worlds your oyster really... you could go with geckos tho there not my personal fave you could go bearies brilliant first pet, snakes corns, gophers (my favorite snake) skinks burbers or blue tongues are great, frogs whites tree frogs are brilliant but more of a curiosity than a pet depends on what you want to keep as to how to convert your tank really...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

terrapins?


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

axolotls are cool and would be perfect for that tank, or some kind of salamander or some fire bellied newts. fire bellied toads, or how bout inverts such as tarrantulas, or maybe land hermit crabs. many newt/salamander/frogs need semi aquatic set ups which would look nice and they ideally need a tank rather than a vivarium so u have the pefect thing waiting right there. it depends on what u want from you pet. things to consider would be :

if u want to handle it or would be happy with something u dont handle, 

how much time u have and how often your in, for example if u go out a lot, u may want to get something that doesnt need feeding daily such as a snake or salamanders, but many lizards will need attention and feeding every day. 

also how much u want to spend, for example, some animals will need heating and uv equipment, whilst some will need neither.

i think the best thing if your looking for some more specific help would be to tell us what requirements u have and people can tell what animals will suit u best. 

i have just went thru the same sort of process lol, took me ages to decide, but i decided to go for a hognose snake, which is also something you could consider. good luck with the search


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

african clawed frogs easy to keep full aqautic not the best looking thb but fun to watch


----------



## nazface (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions, white's tree frogs and axolotls sound the most appealing. Don't axolotls grow quite big though? How would I convert the tank for a white's tree frog?
Thanks


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

axolotls grow to around 9 inches i think. they need a tank around 24 x 12 x 15 inches for 2 adults. heres a good site for info on all amphibians.

http://www.caudata.org/cc/

here is the axolotl page.

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Ambystoma mexicanum - Axolotl


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Get a frog, could have a horned frog, great little things, or depending on the height maybe a tree frog?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you actually want to keep? It is far better to choose a species then work out the housing, than to take a tank and then say what can I put in this.

However, having been a student I know it can be hard, so, firstly reptile or amphibian? Secondly what heating/lighting can you afford? Thirdly, can you afford the food etc?

I will try to give you some suggestions once those points have been answered, as there are plenty of options open to you.


----------

